# How much tenderloin on a deer?



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

How many pieces/packages of Tenderloin should I get from one deer?

I had 2 deer processed this year and only got one small package of tenderloins from each deer. The size of the package was about the size of a clinched fist.

One was a large axis doe and the other a large bodied buck. Both in the 100 to 115 pound range after being field dressed.

thanks,
Blue.dog


----------



## carpetguy (May 13, 2008)

That sounds about right to me.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

There is not that much there.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

carpetguy said:


> That sounds about right to me.


x2


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Sounds about right. The loins are very small.....apprx 10-12" long and not much bigger around than a empty toilet paper roll. I've got to were I never freeze the loins....I always cook them w/in a few days of taking the deer.


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

you only got 2 loins on each deer. about the size of your fist given you don't gut shoot him or break the spine right there. Usually they are packaged together, tenderized.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Make sure you're not confusing tenderloin with backstrap. 

Tenderloin = appetizer
Backstrap = main course

THE JAMMER


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

The tenderloins are barely enough to screw with...


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*TENDERS*

Those tenders never ever make it from the grill to the kitchen because they are for the COOK.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Yep, what big pappa said.. cook them tenders med. rare and enjoy while waiting on the rest.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

thanks for your help.

Jammer,
lots of backstrap, just one package of tenders.
blue.dog


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

If I take deer to the processor, the tenders and backstrap stay behind.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

peelin' drag said:


> If I take deer to the processor, the tenders and backstrap stay behind.


x2

backstraps take about 3-5 minutes to cut out once you've skinned the deer. And you know you're getting your meat, and all of it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Roger that!!!! I know in my more naive days I've "lost" some at the processores..


peelin' drag said:


> If I take deer to the processor, the tenders and backstrap stay behind.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

What we all the backstrap is actually the Loin, and the Tenderloin is found inside the body cavity next to the backbone.

The tenderloins on a whitetail are so small that they would be overlooked or ignored if it weren't for the fact that this is the very best piece of meat on the deer.










A T-bone steak starts with cutting a beef carcass down the backbone into two halves. Then the steaks are cut using a saw. The tender large part of the steak is from the Loin and the super-tender smaller part is from the tenderloin...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Good post.

O.K. I'm hijacking, but what is the difference between a T-bone and a Porterhouse?

Thanks.



AvianQuest said:


> What we all the backstrap is actually the Loin, and the Tenderloin is found inside the body cavity next to the backbone.
> 
> The tenderloins on a whitetail are so small that they would be overlooked or ignored if it weren't for the fact that this is the very best piece of meat on the deer.
> 
> ...


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

I used to hunt a ranch near Mason years ago and one of the old ranch hands would skin and quarter deer for the city dudes that came there to hunt.....After skinning and gutting the deer, he would say "Let me get these musk glands out of here" and he would keep the tenderloins for himself......As far as I know, he is still getting away with it.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Good post.
> 
> O.K. I'm hijacking, but what is the difference between a T-bone and a Porterhouse?
> 
> Thanks.


If the tenderloin on the cut is less than 1 1/4" then it is a T-bone
If the tenderloin on the cut is more than 1 1/4" then it is a porterhouse.

Even I learned something teaching meats for 4 years!!


----------

